# mon experience linux (par une quiche !)



## pulsaracat (27 Janvier 2013)

pour ceux que ça peut intéresser (et pour éventuellement avoir un peu d'aide  )  j'ouvre ce fil...

j'ai eu il y a une dizaine d'année une premiere experience linux que j'avais vite arrêtée, trop compliqué pour mon petit cerveau !
Je compte acheter un netbook pour partir en voyage et pouvoir y déposer mes photos et vidéos : c'est pas cher(200), je n'ai pas besoin de bcp de puissance ni de grand écran, donc c'est bien adapté a l'utilisation que je veux en faire. 
le problème, c'est windows 7 qui est fourni avec, et comme il n'y a que 1go de ram, c'est même pas la peine
Donc je me suis dit que c'était peut être l'occasion d'aller jeter un oeil du coté de linux.
Etant une "quiche" absolue en matière de linux, j'ai pris au hasard Ubuntu, qui m'a bien plu pour sa simplicité et je l'ai installé sur une machine virtuelle (VirtualBox). tant que j'y étais j'ai installé également deux autres VM, l'une avec Kubuntu, l'autre avec Xubuntu, histoire de comparer...
Premières impressions : les trois s'installent tres facilement en moins de 20mn. 
Niveau interface, Kubuntu est le plus joli.
Niveau réactivité (sur une machine virtuelle) Xubuntu est assez bluffant, et 320mo de ram suffisent à le faire tourner : on croit rêver !
Ces trois Ubuntu ont acces à la même logithèque : on clique sur un bouton, et on arrive sur la logithèque, qui ressemble un peu au Mac AppStore (sauf que tout est gratuit). Les appli déja installées sont cochées en vert, (un bouton "desinstaller" est présent) pour les autres un bouton "installer"
Donc installation et desinstallation tres facile pour les softs officièlement supportés par ubuntu et donc inclus dans la logiheque
Pour les autres c'est un peu plus compliqué mais a peine, surtout si ils sont compatibles debian (.deb)
En tout ca pour l'instant je n'ai pas galéré.
Beaucoup de softs sont present des l'installation pour les taches de base, donc pas de soucis pour ecouter de la zique ou regarder des photos.
J'ai un peu plus approfondi avec Xubuntu (le plus "light" et donc a priori le plus adapté a ma future utilisation) et j'ai essayer d'installer l'équivalent de ce dont je me sers sur le Mac :
Libre office == Office
Chromium == Chrome
Krita == Photoshop ( vraiment excellent !! )
Kdenlive == iMovie ( tres bien aussi, ressemble plus a iMovie 6 qu'à l'actuel, donc c'est parfait)
Draftsight == existe aussi sur le mac (equivalent gratuit à Autocad light)
PlayOnLinux == PlayOnMac pour éventuellement faire tourner des app Windoze (j'ai testé Foobar, ça marche nickel)
Xamp == Mamp (Apache php mysql) 
.... (tout ça c'est gratuit bien sur)
Je continue à tester ... et je me demande si le jour ou mon "vieux" iMac de 2006 rendra l'ame, j'oserai peut etre le switch... je me demande....


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2013)

Euh... Je ne vois pas où est la question 

Personnellement, j'aime bien XUbuntu, qui utilise XFCE pour gérer la partie graphique : simple, de bon goût, pas trop déroutant pour un utilisateur Mac. C'est effectivement plus léger que KDE (utilisé par KUbuntu).
Note que, en général, les logiciels Linux dont le nom commence par 'K' sont développés avec les bibliothèques KDE, donc nécessitent leur installation (en automatique).

Dans l'ensemble, les Ubuntu sont assez stables. Si tu veux être tranquille en voyage, une fois que tu as une configuration qui te plaît, désactive la recherche automatique des mises à jour.


----------

